# Exterior fire rated drywall installation



## frostbitten1 (Feb 6, 2005)

*I am installing some siding on a building located adjascent to a condo I have just finished. The building inspector says it needs an exterior fire rated drywall before new siding can be installed. Can someone please let me know how an exterior drywall is finished at the joints to satisfy code?? I have never installed an exterior drywall let alone under vinyl siding so I need some help and if anybody has a useful hint or link to another site it would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

hello hello hello hello hello

Is there an echo in here or is that just me?

Bob


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

...................................

 ...............................

:cheesygri


----------

